# Date span denials - Medicare



## tmatheson (Dec 24, 2013)

We have been receiving denials from Medicare when our case spans over two days.  Our Compliance department forwarded the following slide from a presentation by Noridian.  Our anesthesia start and stop times (and dates) are on the CMS 1500.  How would we report it according to their example?

*Anesthesia Billing Guidelines
•When billing, do NOT use date spans
â€“Claim denies unprocessableMA130
•Reflect start date
â€“Services start prior to midnight into next day
•Example:
â€“Services start 11:25 pm July 30
â€“End at 1:10 am July 31
â€“Bill DOS 7/31 for 105 minutes
August 2012
NAS, LLC Proprietary*


----------



## OCD_coder (Dec 24, 2013)

What they are saying is use the date anesthesia was started only.  Total your time and bill as if the service(s) were performed only on Day #1.  If the time happens to run past midnight, ignore that fact.

It twists with the brain I know.


----------

